# Refrigerate after Opening?



## 3JH (Jan 7, 2023)

I do not see anything on Jeff's sauces that the bottle should be refrigerated after opening.   Is it common to expect one to do this or is it not necessary.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 7, 2023)

I have always fridged my opened BBQ sauce bottles.


----------



## negolien (Jan 7, 2023)

yeah i would go with refrigeration almost all sauces and stuff require it.


----------



## normanaj (Jan 7, 2023)

I refrigerate also.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 7, 2023)

Jeff's Original BBQ Sauce - Single Bottle
					

To say that Jeff is picky about his barbecue sauce would be an understatement. This stuff is Jeff's answer to the world's need for a better sauce that doesn't taste like every other sauce in the store. Loved far and wide and once you taste it, you'll see why. A perfect balance of sweet and heat...




					thinbluefoods.com
				




If you look closely at the image of the bottle label, it does say in small print to refrigerate after opening.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 7, 2023)

Just to be safe, I keep all opened sauces in the fridge.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 7, 2023)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Jeff's Original BBQ Sauce - Single Bottle
> 
> 
> To say that Jeff is picky about his barbecue sauce would be an understatement. This stuff is Jeff's answer to the world's need for a better sauce that doesn't taste like every other sauce in the store. Loved far and wide and once you taste it, you'll see why. A perfect balance of sweet and heat...
> ...


You would think something as important as "refrigerate after opening" would have  a larger font.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 7, 2023)

6GRILLZNTN said:


> You would think something as important as "refrigerate after opening" would have  a larger font.



I agree.  Especially for those of us who need glasses in order to read small print.  
It seems that most labels are like that these days. 
And like everyone above, I refrigerate opened sauce bottles, etc too...out of force of habit, I guess.


----------



## 3JH (Jan 7, 2023)

negolien said:


> yeah i would go with refrigeration almost all sauces and stuff require it.
> 
> 
> SecondHandSmoker said:
> ...


----------



## dr k (Sunday at 10:07 AM)

High sugar, salt, acid and alcohol are antimicrobial and will last outside of fridge like jelly, jams, preserves, bbq sauces, ketchup, mustard, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, pickles, brined olives, oyster sauce, fish sauce, peanut butter, honey.........and many more as long as it's not dairy, eggs and unbrined vegtables and determines how long it'll take to finish off. I have a lot more fridge space without opened bottles of condiments in it. The mfr covers their butt with Keep Refrigerated and colors last longer but leaving these out a couple weeks is no problem. The integrity slowly declines but is faster outside the fridge and most may like certain condiments cold but don't throw it away if it's been opened outside the fridge weeks. Many have been sterilized so no foodbourne pathogens just spoilage that is easy to see, smell and taste. If in doubt search it. And yes I leave butter out.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sunday at 3:12 PM)

I've always heard that as a general rule, if it's sold in the grocery store in a non-refrigerated section, it doesn't need refrigeration once opened...

That being said, my wife will put everything we open in the fridge...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sunday at 3:19 PM)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I've always heard that as a general rule, if it's sold in the grocery store in a non-refrigerated section, it doesn't need refrigeration once opened...
> 
> That being said, my wife will put everything we open in the fridge...


Does she let you out on occasion?   

We refrigerate everything as well...force of habit mostly!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Sunday at 4:39 PM)

dr k said:


> High sugar, salt, acid and alcohol are antimicrobial and will last outside of fridge like jelly, jams, preserves, bbq sauces, ketchup, mustard, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, hot sauce, pickles, brined olives, oyster sauce, fish sauce, peanut butter, honey.........and many more as long as it's not dairy, eggs and unbrined vegtables and determines how long it'll take to finish off. I have a lot more fridge space without opened bottles of condiments in it. The mfr covers their butt with Keep Refrigerated and colors last longer but leaving these out a couple weeks is no problem. The integrity slowly declines but is faster outside the fridge and most may like certain condiments cold but don't throw it away if it's been opened outside the fridge weeks. Many have been sterilized so no foodbourne pathogens just spoilage that is easy to see, smell and taste. If in doubt search it. And yes I leave butter out.


I read an article awhile ago that mentioned this for many of the foods you reference.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sunday at 6:32 PM)

Brokenhandle said:


> Does she let you out on occasion?


Yes, once a week when she needs gas in her car...


----------

